# Sunny's Lawn Journal



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Thought I'd setup a lawn journal showcasing how I took a barren yard to a lush green lawn, at least part of it. 

Back Yard Before:



Back Yard After:



Front Yard Before:



Front Yard After:



My first Reel Mower! Really helped transform things:





Shots through the 2020 Season:









I created a little web site to show my progression and transformation: https://SunnyBermuda.com/


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Very nice lawn


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Excellent work!!


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

February 2021 - Quietly sleeping bermuda

Front Yard: 


Back Yard:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

A clean up mow at 1.25" rotary.



A little green showing, can you see it?



A video detailing my journey this week:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

March 7, 2021 - a little green starting to peek through (doggie pee spots  ):


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

March 22, 2021 - Started to see overall green coming through so decided to scalp. While I was at it, I did a scarify, scalp, and CarbonPro-G.











Made a 3 part series to follow along the progress:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

April brought lots of rain and fungus.
May brought less than 2" of rain the whole month.

Dealing with Fungus here in the front and lack of rain:


Fungus clearing up and got some good rain:


Latest video on Fungicide:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Tried to make a little checker pattern in the Tifway 419.

June 2021


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

July 2021

Started a process of Scalp, Scarify, Aerate, Verticut, and finish with a reel mow.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

August 2021

Lawn surviving the August Summer (no irrigation in Alabama heat)



No pictures of me surviving the Rona, but my 2 sons stepped up to help me:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

September 2021

Yep, post COVID, not much energy, but kept it mowed. Great for exercise and recovery.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

October/November 2021

Since I reel mow roughly 8,000+ sq ft, I was excited to run across a deal on a brand new 30" reel mower 70% off normal pricing. Only used a couple times before grass quit growing, but am excited to give it a shot next year.





November dormancy process has set in.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

SunnyBermuda said:


> October/November 2021
> 
> Since I reel mow roughly 8,000+ sq ft, I was excited to run across a deal on a brand new 30" reel mower 70% off normal pricing. Only used a couple times before grass quit growing, but am excited to give it a shot next year.
> 
> ...


Very cool, I saw the unboxing of this and can't wait to see it in action. Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Struggling this year with 2 months of no rain and no irrigation, among other things. Ha!

Life is getting back to normal, August 2022:


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

:thumbsup: Hats off for a lawn looking as healthy after no rain and irrigation for 2 months. :thumbsup:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you! We finally started getting rain in late July and August so it didn't take long to bounce back. Parts of the lawn went into complete drought dormancy, but once it started raining it took roughly 2-3 weeks to really bounce back.



Buffalolawny said:


> :thumbsup: Hats off for a lawn looking as healthy after no rain and irrigation for 2 months. :thumbsup:


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

I cleaned up the boys and took their picture.


----------

